# Bishop Eddie Long Sued for Sexual Coercion



## Minx (Sep 21, 2010)

Good evening, ladies

I just came home and saw on CNN that Bishop Eddie Long is being sued for sexual coercion.....from what I gather he is being accused/sued by two gay men.

Wolf Blitzer pointed out that Bishop Long has been very vocal about being anti-gay marriage....he kept harping on that....I'm not sure why that's even relevant at this point, when we don't know the facts of whether or not Bishop Long did anything with these men....

Anyway, I will keep my eyes and ears open regarding any additional information about this situation.

I will be in prayer about this.

Blessings to you all,
Minx


----------



## AbundantlyBlessed (Sep 21, 2010)

Just read the news.  So sorry to hear.  I think this will reopen some discussions about homosexuals in the church from the pulpit to the pews and whether the African American community is open and honest in our discussions about this.   I hope this allegations prove to be false as it will be a black eye on the entire AA christian community.  I'll remember this church in my prayers as well.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Sep 21, 2010)

This is not good whether it is true or not. The fact that it is broadcast for the world to read hurts the christian witness. But we are more than conquerors through Him that loved us. 

We can only pray and continue to do His will. 

Blessings


----------



## Southernbella. (Sep 21, 2010)

One of the men (Maurice Robinson) who is accusing him is the same one who was arrested for breaking into his office and stealing from him. 

I don't believe one word of it. I think it's either a smear tactic or some kind of revenge plot. I may take issue with some things about the church, but I went there for years and knew Bishop personally and I just don't believe it at all.


----------



## Laela (Sep 21, 2010)

Thank you both... and Amen Health&Hair. He and his congregation are in my prayers as well..reminds me of when Peter went to prison and the people came together for intercessory prayer.





Health&hair28 said:


> This is not good whether it is true or not. The fact that it is broadcast for the world to read hurts the christian witness. *But we are more than conquerors through Him that loved us.
> *
> We can only pray and continue to do His will.
> 
> Blessings


 


Southernbella. said:


> One of the men (Maurice Robinson) who is accusing him is the same one who was arrested for breaking into his office and stealing from him.
> 
> I don't believe one word of it. I think it's either a smear tactic or some kind of revenge plot. I may take issue with some things about the church, but I went there for years and knew Bishop personally and I just don't believe it at all.


----------



## taytay86 (Sep 22, 2010)

WOW - my SO just told me the news. I hate to be the one, but, there was always something about him that didn't sit well with me. Not saying it was homosexuality - but it was just "something". I also agree that this could be a smear campaign SO CNN will have to put up some hard core proof. But this news disturbed me a whole lot. The media is going to have a field day! The reason they keep harping on the homosexual marriage is because they want to tell the public: Look Look! Christians claim to be against gay marriage, but they are just like you (gays)! Hypocrites! 

This is just what the devil wants - we have to stand firm.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Sep 22, 2010)

Ladies - my heart goes out to his wife Vanessa...please keep her in your prayers.


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 22, 2010)

Hopefully the truth in its entirety will come out.

A couple months ago my pastor prophesied  a word of wisdom during prayer that something would be exposed soon that would shake/disturb people in the church, but that they should take comfort in the fact that God needed to expose it.  I can't say for sure that this is what he was referencing, but it's what immediately came to mind when I read the story on Bishop Long.    Keep in mind that I go to a non-denominational church and my pastor is white.. I doubt he knows much about Bishop Long or his ministry.


----------



## silenttullip (Sep 22, 2010)

I've gotta agree with you. I attended his church as well and while I didn't know him "personally" the fact one of the guys was stealing from him tells me something isn't right. When people don't get their way they want to blackmail and when that doesn't work they're ready to sue. I wish Eddie all the best and hope he's innocent like I believe.



Southernbella. said:


> One of the men (Maurice Robinson) who is accusing him is the same one who was arrested for breaking into his office and stealing from him.
> 
> I don't believe one word of it. I think it's either a smear tactic or some kind of revenge plot. I may take issue with some things about the church, but I went there for years and knew Bishop personally and I just don't believe it at all.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 22, 2010)

PinkPebbles said:


> Ladies - my heart goes out to his wife Vanessa...please keep her in your prayers.



I love your 'siggy'... One Day at a Time 

And I agree, my heart goes out to his wife Vanessa and his entire family and congregation.  

I've been 'there' when the Pastor from my first Church was in the local news regarding an impropriety with a woman.  Only God knows the truth and how to handle it.   I pray for the Truth to come forth and to set everyone free.   

Guilty ... not Guilty, I always loved Pastor Eddie Long.  I've laughed at his 'muscle shirts' and I've been blessed by his Ministry.   However, he cannot be a leader if he's being lead into sin, for others will only follow and be hurt by it.  

If this is indeed a conspiracy, than that too must come into the light and be exposed for what it is.   A lie designed to tear down a work of God.   But when it's God's work and God's house, God will indeed preserve and protect it and all of those with broken hearts and spirits behind this. 

Blessings.... :Rose:


----------



## PinkPebbles (Sep 22, 2010)

Shimmie said:


> I love your 'siggy'... One Day at a Time
> 
> And I agree, my heart goes out to his wife Vanessa and his entire family and congregation.
> 
> ...



Aww...thank you Shimmie. 

I agree with your post. I used to be a member there several years ago, and I know a couple of people that are still there with sincere hearts that truly love and serve the Lord. I know this news is devastating for them as it grieves my spirit. 

I always respected his wife because she has a humble and kind spirit. It's never easy to be a pastor's wife even during normal circumstances; therefore, I can only imagine how she feels right now.

I too hope that the truth comes out and set everyone free.


----------



## Laela (Sep 22, 2010)

I'd always wanted to visit that church... 

I'm still waiting to see what unfolds.... he's innocent until proven guilty yet so many Christians have already burned him at the stake on Day 1. Mind-boggling. My heart is with his wife, as well, and all those congregants that are hurting. My DH has two co-workers, one who was a member and the other who is a member of that church. Of course, the ex-member walked around at work saying "See I knew it! those megachurches are this and that..yada yada..." While the current member (who is on a media fast and heard about it at work) was surprised and all she could muster was that she'll pray for her pastor, but it was evident in her face she was hurt [my DH's account].  

*Romans 12* tells the Children of God to rejoice with those who rejoice and mourn with those who mourn. So, it's very unfortunate  to see a complete lack of compassion from Christians for the innocents who are affected (I'm speaking generally here)



Shimmie said:


> I love your 'siggy'... One Day at a Time
> 
> And I agree, my heart goes out to his wife Vanessa and his entire family and congregation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 23, 2010)

Laela said:


> I'd always wanted to visit that church...
> 
> I'm still waiting to see what unfolds....
> 
> ...



Laela, the picture in your siggy speaks volumes.... Oh My Lord!   Laela, it's a pictured view of the bolded comment of your post.   So many are literally throwing him over the cliff. 

I do not want to discard him... guilty or not, I do not wish to discard him.  At the end of the day, it won't stop God from being God to deliver him.  

Love and blessings to you and hubbie...


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Sep 23, 2010)

I am one of those who believes that there is some truth to these allegations.  There was always something that just didn't sit right with me about Bishop Long, but I always just pushed it aside.  I have never attended his church for that reason.  I only wen there for left Eye's funeral and for my graduation from Spelman.   But both times something about him rubbed me the wrong way.  I always felt that his focus was misguided.  

If this is true, I hope that he gets some help.

But what I find even more troubling is the fact that so many men of the cloth are engaging in this type of behavior.  I still believe, and will continue to believe, that homosexuality is a spirit just like any other demonic spirit.  All of these revelations about men of god should inspire Christians to start praying against this stuff.  When we give it a foothold it will just start to take over.


----------



## SHEANITPRO (Sep 23, 2010)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> I am one of those who believes that there is some truth to these allegations. There was always something that just didn't sit right with me about Bishop Long, but I always just pushed it aside. I have never attended his church for that reason. *I only wen there for left Eye's funeral* and for my graduation from Spelman. But both times something about him rubbed me the wrong way. I always felt that his focus was misguided.
> 
> If this is true, I hope that he gets some help.
> 
> But what I find even more troubling is the fact that so many men of the cloth are engaging in this type of behavior. I still believe, and will continue to believe, that homosexuality is a spirit just like any other demonic spirit. All of these revelations about men of god should inspire Christians to start praying against this stuff. When we give it a foothold it will just start to take over.


 
I too attended Left Eye's funeral at New Birth, what a wonderful celebration of life it was.

I definitely have my views about Eddie Longs innocence, but wonder what you ladies think
of the photos that he took on camera phone and sent to the young men....

Do they give you pause? Do you find that particular action to be appropriate for a Bishop?

I feel in someways that if his barometer is so faulty as to send such pictures, there is no
telling how askew his other thought processes spiritual or otherwise might be.

I do think his wife knows of his true disposition, and hopefully she is breathing a sigh of relief in some
ways. I keep her and their children in prayer...they are the true innocents in all of this.


----------



## gn1g (Sep 23, 2010)

He is going to address this with his congregation on Sunday at 11:00 so says the news.  He is also saying it is a smear tactic and that it is ALL ABOUT $$$$.

^^I think he is just proud of his body, just like many of us are proud of our hair.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Sep 23, 2010)

SHEANITPRO said:


> I too attended Left Eye's funeral at New Birth, what a wonderful celebration of life it was.
> 
> I definitely have my views about Eddie Longs innocence, *but wonder what you ladies think
> of the photos that he took on camera phone and sent to the young men....*
> ...



To answer your question it's highly inappropriate for a Bishop, Pastor, Teacher, Political Figure, CEO, Parent, Counselor, Professional, etc. whether it's through text or a profile picture posted on facebook. 

This story is indeed sad and will continue to get uglier and unfortunately that's the bottom line. Right now my focus is to pray; and especially for his wife and children. 

God sees all and He knows all and whoever is guilty will be dealt with. I believe we are in a season where *everybody* needs to reflect on their own salvation...repent, confess, and be delivered from the pulpit to the pew. Whether it's a mega or store front church; whether you're black, brown, white, or yellow.


----------



## Rastafarai (Sep 23, 2010)

gn1g said:


> He is going to address this with his congregation on Sunday at 11:00 so says the news.  He is also saying it is a smear tactic and that it is ALL ABOUT $$$$.
> 
> ^^I think he is just proud of his body, just like many of us are proud of our hair.


 
For real though? For real???









That don't look like no humble servant/leader of God to me, flashy jewelry, fitted muscle shirts and all. So he sent those alleged victims photos because he was "proud of his body" ?


   Ya'll funny.


----------



## SHEANITPRO (Sep 23, 2010)

^^^I'm still stuck on the fact that his "Wedding Band" is conveniently "not in the picture".


----------



## gn1g (Sep 23, 2010)

yep, he apparently works out hard and likes the look of his appearance! There is nothing wrong with those pictures.  *Girls on here have no shirt on and take pictures all the time!!!* He has pointed out certain cuts on his body saying that you don't get these kinds of cuts doing nothing, it was his goal to have a body like a certain elder in his church*.*

I will withhold judgment, waiting on due process.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 23, 2010)

gn1g said:


> He is going to address this with his congregation on Sunday at 11:00 so says the news.  He is also saying it is a smear tactic and that it is ALL ABOUT $$$$.
> 
> *^^I think he is just proud of his body, just like many of us are proud of our hair.*



    At the bolded, that's a good one GN :Rose:   I have to totally agree with this.    I have a little too much pride when it comes to my hair.  Especially when it's in the wind and smelling all fresh and clean.  

 I have no doubt that Bishop Long is proud of his body.  But all men with muscles are like this.  It's just part of who they are.   

I'm not excusing any wrong this man may have done; I can't.  I expect honour from our leaders.  But I can't hang him for loving his body.  Cause God knows, I love my hair ad few other features.   

Blessings to you... :Rose:


----------



## SHEANITPRO (Sep 23, 2010)

^^^Supposedly, these are the tamest pictures sent to the young men that they are publicly releasing at this time.  

BJ Bernstein legal counsel for the accusers is adamant that there are more that are seriously incriminating....more will be revealed.

This is truly a sad case.


----------



## taytay86 (Sep 23, 2010)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> I am one of those who believes that there is some truth to these allegations.  There was always something that just didn't sit right with me about Bishop Long, but I always just pushed it aside.  I have never attended his church for that reason.  I only wen there for left Eye's funeral and for my graduation from Spelman.   But both times something about him rubbed me the wrong way.  I always felt that his focus was misguided.
> 
> If this is true, I hope that he gets some help.
> 
> But what I find even more troubling is the fact that so many men of the cloth are engaging in this type of behavior.  *I still believe, and will continue to believe, that homosexuality is a spirit just like any other demonic spirit.  All of these revelations about men of god should inspire Christians to start praying against this stuff.  When we give it a foothold it will just start to take over.*



YES! YES! YES! I have always said this as well BECAUSE there is no other way to explain homosexuality. Those individuals who CLAIM they were born gay, just had a spirit attach themselves to them at a young age. With that obviously comes the spirit of confusion. I prayed against all these spirits before my daughter was born, and had her blessed just minutes after birth because I strongly believe there are spirits lurking just waiting to attack a child of God.



Rastafarai said:


> For real though? For real???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dudes take pics like this ALL THE TIME come on! Are YOU serious? Just take a look and some of the dudes on your facebook friends list....ridiculous.

I know if I was sending "suggestive" pics to my SO they definitely wouldn't look like that, trust me. Anyone could've hacked into his phone to retrieved that pic. ANYONE. If I wanted to bring down a Bishop at a mega church, trust me I better know what I'm doing. Hacking into a phone is the obvious choice.

Attorney BJ Bernstein is gonna have to come harder than that.


----------



## SHEANITPRO (Sep 23, 2010)

^^^Yep, she sure will.  

She's shrewd enough not to lay out all her cards, the "poker" face you know, 
but she has a vested interest in this case too.

I doubt the accusers have the money to pay her...no doubt she is doing "pro bono" work
her reputaton and credibility are on the line so she will be a zealot on this case,


----------



## Rastafarai (Sep 23, 2010)

taytay86 said:


> Dudes take pics like this ALL THE TIME come on! Are YOU serious? Just take a look and some of the dudes on your facebook friends list....ridiculous.
> 
> I know if I was sending "suggestive" pics to my SO they definitely wouldn't look like that, trust me. Anyone could've hacked into his phone to retrieved that pic. ANYONE. If I wanted to bring down a Bishop at a mega church, trust me I better know what I'm doing. Hacking into a phone is the obvious choice.
> 
> Attorney BJ Bernstein is gonna have to come harder than that.


 

No you are not comparing a Bishop of a megachurch to "dudes....on Facebook".

He isn't just a DUDE but presumably an upstanding Christian leader in his community and amongst his churchgoers. Now looking at THOSE pictures without actually knowing his profession, I would never think he was a pastor/preacher/Christian leader. Where is his wedding ring ? Why is he taking photos of himself in tight muscle tees and flamboyant jewelry? Is he THAT obnoxious and conceited a person to find the need to "show off" his assets? And yet, you call this a man of God? 

If these photos were in fact taken by Mr. Long and sent to his victims then it is certainly inappropriate for a man who is not only a Christian leader but more a married Christian at that. 

I cannot wait to see where this case goes. I very much look forward to hearing what he has to say come Sunday. And FYI, the legal counsel in this case is certainly no fool. I think its a pretty much a wrap from hereonin and things are about to get real ugly.


----------



## Spring (Sep 23, 2010)

I pray for the young men and their families....


----------



## taytay86 (Sep 23, 2010)

you're missing the point Rasta...but whatever.


----------



## Baggettcindy (Sep 23, 2010)

Did anyone see the video below? It was posted a few months ago...some think this could be **** Long...
Even if this situation didn't happen, the video still has a good Word

YouTube - Brian Carn - "Spirit of Perversion and Deception" In the Church


----------



## Laela (Sep 23, 2010)

I pray for them as well....  



Spring said:


> I pray for the young men and their families....


----------



## Laela (Sep 23, 2010)

Men..boys... once my young, no-muscle nephew wore a muscle shirt and I'm like.. why??? LOL



Shimmie said:


> At the bolded, that's a good one GN :Rose:   I have to totally agree with this.    I have a little too much pride when it comes to my hair.  Especially when it's in the wind and smelling all fresh and clean.
> 
> I have no doubt that Bishop Long is proud of his body.  But all men with muscles are like this.  It's just part of who they are.


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 23, 2010)

..........


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 23, 2010)

Spring said:


> I pray for the young men and their families....


 


Laela said:


> I pray for them as well....


 
The two of you are on target.  I agree, I'm praying for them as well;  It's sad on all sides of this .... all sides and sadder even for the heart of God.   I'm praying for them also because I have a 'rant' in my heart about this situation.
--------------------------------------
*My Rant: *

Question:    How old are these men?  

What I don't understand is that if these men were / or / are adults, why did they allow this to happen, let alone continue?   

If there is indeed impropriety committed, was it consentual?  If so, is this vengence or justice? 

What bothers me is that as an adult, they did not have to 'allow' this to continue or to even get started for that matter.  _Come on.. now!_      If a Pastor made an improper approach towards me (or any man and sadly in this day and time, a woman made an improper approach towards me, they would be promptly rebuked at the very moment, NOT sometime way down the line.   

It just that it bothers me to no end with cases like this when full grown adults come forward with cases like this when they could have avoided it or nipped it in the bud, before it even occurred.  I just don't understand this.  I truly don't.   NO One has that much of a hold on anyone, I don't care who they are!   

My question to his accusers is simply this:  What took you so long and why did you allow it to continue?   I just find no excuse to it.   None!  No one has to allow anyone to subject them to this.  If a Church leader, member, etc., is out of control, wack the mess out of them :hardslap: and leave the Church and keep it moving.   If nothing else, God in Heaven will back you up.  

I'm sorry, in situations like this, both sides are wrong.  It takes two to get it twisted  and if these alligations are indeed true,  I'm not seeing these men (the accusers) as victims, because they simply did not have to allow it to happen.  They have so much 'voice' now, telling it.   I'm not taking up for any wrong doing of the 'accused'; but as for the accusers, they should have used these very same voices to put a stop to it long before it started.   

I'm just sayin'....

Okay.... rant over....  :fogbrain: 

It's still in my heart to pray for all sides, because only God can handle this as it should be handled.  Our prayers protect the Body of Christ and heals the broken hearts of this tragedy.  :Rose:

----------------
_
I know I have 'typos' in this post.  I always have typos when I type a 1000 'wpm' rant... _


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 23, 2010)

Laela said:


> Men..boys... once my young, no-muscle nephew wore a muscle shirt and I'm like.. why??? LOL



   Laela, I haven't met a man yet, who didn't show off his 'guns' if they were 'cut' or show off his tummie if it's ripped.      When my son was 5 years old, he'd pull up his sleeves and show me his "muscles" saying, _"Look mom, I got muscles"_;  

.......and he still does it now.   

Men are just like that !  If it's big, they want to show it off.  Big car, Big house, Big bank roll...     I don't defend it, because pride does have it's consequence when out of control, but those pics of Bishop and his muscles, is not unusual.   God have mercy on this entire case.   

_God, we surely need your mercy upon us all. Lead and guide us in what we should do and how we should pray.  In Jesus' name, Amen and Amen.  _


----------



## SHEANITPRO (Sep 23, 2010)

Shimmie said:


> The two of you are on target.  I agree, I'm praying for them as well;  It's sad on all sides of this .... all sides and sadder even for the heart of God.   I'm praying for them also because I have a 'rant' in my heart about this situation.
> --------------------------------------
> *My Rant: *
> 
> ...


 

 …
Here are the legal complaints of all (3) accusers that may shed light on your questions

•Flagg Complaint Against Bishop Eddie Long  

http://media2.myfoxatlanta.com/PDF/FLAGGDraftComplaint.pdf


•Robinson Complaint Against Bishop Eddie Long

http://media2.myfoxatlanta.com/PDF/ROBINSONDraftComplaint.pdf


•Parris Complaint Against Bishop Eddie Long

http://media2.myfoxatlanta.com/PDF/ParrisComplaint.pdf


----------



## taytay86 (Sep 23, 2010)

Did anyone just watch AC 260 on CNN?

I just find it so comical that they would choose a gay pastor, and a pastor who was also accused of molestation etc. to debate the Eddie Long topic. Two hypocrites in my eyes - but then again, this is what the media wants!!!!


----------



## mrselle (Sep 23, 2010)

Shimmie said:


> Laela, I haven't met a man yet, who didn't show off his 'guns' if they were 'cut' or show off his tummie if it's ripped.      When my son was 5 years old, he'd pull up his sleeves and show me his "muscles" saying, _"Look mom, I got muscles"_;
> 
> .......and he still does it now.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, but I couldn't help but chuckle when I read the bolded.  It made me think of my hubby when we met 17 years ago.  He used to love to show of his chest and abs.


----------



## silenttullip (Sep 23, 2010)

Maybe I read a bad article but the one I read didn't state the boys were "gay" but it did state they were 22 and 20. I'll go search to find it again. It also stated they were his "spiritual sons" and after they told people what happened more men said it happened to them too. He even took one on a trip for his 18th b day. I'll keep everyone in prayer BUT my issue is: if all this is so terrible why accept college tuition money, lavish gifts, steal from his office to rebel, and why keep going on trips with this "guy". I mean seriously if they were younger I'd understand but this isn't like they don't have minds to know better. I'll wait till the facts come in. NOW for Eddie to have taken those pics "if he did" *HOMIE LOOKS GOOD not the same Eddie I use to see on Sunday lol* but seriously I agree with the lady who said that's not how a Christian man "preacher or not" should handle himself. And based on my experience in and out of church for a Christian man that is EXTREMELY UNUSUAL now we all have our issues but the guys I know wouldn't get away with that because even if they had a moment of bad judgment they're surrounded are so many Christians who care about how their bros and sis's in Christ behave they'd politely check them on it. It did seem extremely conceited and I am wondering about his ring too. My best friend is a Preacher and he could NEVER have pics like that on his facebook or anywhere else. He doesn't even wear things like that to work out in because people can get the wrong idea whether or not you're trying to give it to them.
I mean flip it and put Jaunita Bynum *prob spelled it wrong* in a tennis skirt and a sports bra in her BATHROOM but one that covers her tummy.... Come on now lol


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 23, 2010)

Baggettcindy said:


> Did anyone see the video below? It was posted a few months ago...some think this could be **** Long...
> Even if this situation didn't happen, the video still has a good Word
> 
> YouTube - Brian Carn - "Spirit of Perversion and Deception" In the Church


Someone on this forum said the Lord told her about the homosexuals in the pulpits. I avoid "popular preachers"...too much opportunity for slivers of deception to be slipped in underneath mountains of truth.

I am not going to get into these allegations, but I see it as a sign to believers not to be so dependent on these so-called leaders and lean upon Him, alone. Here is someone prophecy along those lines: A Word for the Season Part III - FIRE IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## Guitarhero (Sep 23, 2010)

The allegations are horrid.  I'm just perusing Flagg's and his abuse began at age 16, not 20.  Have to read it in detail.  They stated the youth group had ages 13-18...if one of those kids were under 16 and this is true, Long is going to be fried.  

People often wait to report such abuse when they are that young.  They get some clarity in their lives and they get angry about it.  As far as male arousal, you are sharing the hotel room with him and he starts something that physically is hard to stop?  I can definitely see how this happened if allegations are true.  I feel very sorry about this situation.  Doesn't look good at all.  Perversion...harming children.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Sep 23, 2010)

I dont know if this stuff is true, but I have been a victim of spiritual abuse by church leadership. I have had leaders lie and try to cover what they were doing,they twisted scriptures to manipulate and intimidate, they talked about people across the pulpit based off counseling sessions. 

As a young Christian in a church it was engrained in us to get under the Mand of God and submit no matter what or you wont reach your destiny, or you were considered rebellious if you did not get in their face and do for them.

I BELIEVED THIS STUFF, I was a babe and all the mature saints were going along with it and I did not want to be the Rebellious one when stuff did not sound right. 

So when these guys say that He used scripture to get them to fully submit and get under him, and become his spiritual sons. I am inclined to believe that part because it happened to me. You dont make that up unless you have been in that. 

I have had leaders use scripture to put fear to submit no matter how they may treat someone. Get with the vision of the house, take care of your leaders (that meant give up large sums of money, buy them steaks and stuff, buy them clothes), when there were members struggling. 

I got the revelation that this was not of God by spending time in prayer, fasting, and my word to realize that MY HOPE is in Christ and not man. 

See if you read Ephesians 4 where it talks about the 5 fold ministry you will see that leaders are to equip the saints, for the work of the ministry, and the edification of the saints. Not to make their own kingdoms, not to control, not to manipulate, not to scam. They are to help God's people grow up and help expand the Kingdom of God.

GOD IS CALLING HIS PEOPLE TO GET IN HIM AND NOT MAN, NOT LEADERSHIP, THEY CANT SAVE YOU ONLY CHRIST. 

READ YOUR BIBLE, PRAY, FAST, GET TO KNOW THE TRUE MASTER, LORD, AND SAVIOR.
AND YES WE NEED EACH OTHER BUT WE ARE NOT TO LORD OVER.

Blessings


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 24, 2010)

mrselle said:


> I'm sorry, but I couldn't help but chuckle when I read the bolded.  It made me think of my hubby when we met 17 years ago.  He used to love to show of his chest and abs.



  Typical ... Men acting like "King Kong" .    My uncles used to 'show off', asking everyone to punch them in the stomach, saying, "Hit me, hit me in the stomach as hard as you can, I can take it."    With one of them, my aunt had enough of his mess and knocked the wind out of him...  

Men are like 'Texas', it's gotta be big...


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 24, 2010)

Spring said:


> I pray for the young men and their families....


 


Laela said:


> I pray for them as well....


 


SHEANITPRO said:


> …
> Here are the legal complaints of all (3) accusers that may shed light on your questions
> 
> •Flagg Complaint Against Bishop Eddie Long
> ...


 


Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> The allegations are horrid.  I'm just perusing Flagg's and his abuse began at age 16, not 20.  Have to read it in detail.  They stated the youth group had ages 13-18...if one of those kids were under 16 and this is true, Long is going to be fried.
> 
> People often wait to report such abuse when they are that young.  They get some clarity in their lives and they get angry about it.  As far as male arousal, you are sharing the hotel room with him and he starts something that physically is hard to stop?  I can definitely see how this happened if allegations are true.  I feel very sorry about this situation.  Doesn't look good at all.  Perversion...harming children.


 


silenttullip said:


> Maybe I read a bad article but the one I read didn't state the boys were "gay" but it did state they were 22 and 20. I'll go search to find it again. It also stated they were his "spiritual sons" and after they told people what happened more men said it happened to them too. He even took one on a trip for his 18th b day. I'll keep everyone in prayer BUT my issue is: if all this is so terrible why accept college tuition money, lavish gifts, steal from his office to rebel, and why keep going on trips with this "guy". I mean seriously if they were younger I'd understand but this isn't like they don't have minds to know better. I'll wait till the facts come in. NOW for Eddie to have taken those pics "if he did" *HOMIE LOOKS GOOD not the same Eddie I use to see on Sunday lol* but seriously I agree with the lady who said that's not how a Christian man "preacher or not" should handle himself. And based on my experience in and out of church for a Christian man that is EXTREMELY UNUSUAL now we all have our issues but the guys I know wouldn't get away with that because even if they had a moment of bad judgment they're surrounded are so many Christians who care about how their bros and sis's in Christ behave they'd politely check them on it. It did seem extremely conceited and I am wondering about his ring too. My best friend is a Preacher and he could NEVER have pics like that on his facebook or anywhere else. He doesn't even wear things like that to work out in because people can get the wrong idea whether or not you're trying to give it to them.
> I mean flip it and put Jaunita Bynum *prob spelled it wrong* in a tennis skirt and a sports bra in her BATHROOM but one that covers her tummy.... Come on now lol


 
Thanks for the information ... All the need for me to pray and stay in the Word of God. 

These 'men' were babies....

This just gets sadder and sadder.


----------



## NYDiva (Sep 24, 2010)

My question is do we know where the pictures are from?  Did he have them on his facebook?  Or were they on his personal cell phone?  He is obviously into keeping himself in shape.  Many people, men and women take progress pictures of themselves to really see where they are physically now verses then.  He could have taken these for his own personal use and if that is the case I wouldn't doubt that some may show up with him wearing less.  

If someone broke into his office it wouldn't be difficult to get into his pictures and send them to another cell phone.  

And instead of judging, now is the time to pray that the truth be revealed, whatever it may be.


----------



## JinaRicci (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for posting. The complaints were very chilling to me because those boys were in need of a positive male figure in their lives and if this is true then they were purposely targeted & taken advantage of for that very reason.

I am very sorry for all those who are hurt and disappointed by this. This is so sad. I agree that we should reserve judgment either way until all the facts are revealed cause the truth will come out. 




SHEANITPRO said:


> …
> Here are the legal complaints of all (3) accusers that may shed light on your questions
> 
> •Flagg Complaint Against Bishop Eddie Long
> ...


----------



## PinkPebbles (Sep 24, 2010)

The more I read and hear things from reliable sources the more I'm disturbed.

This post is for those who are lurking that are members at New Birth.  

A couple of pages back Laela mentioned that her DH's coworker is a member at New Birth and is on a media fast. I spoke with my friend last night who is an ex-member of New Birth and she said that her client who is a member is also on a consecration and really doesn't know what's going on. Hhhmmm, ironic?

I said all this to say as an ex-member Eddie Long is known to have the church go on a media fast or consecration right before something big is posted in the news about him. Obviously, this is to keep his congregation in the dark. I don't know if the whole church is on a fast so I will not make that assumption in this particular case.

However, I say this in love and as a sister in Christ; members and followers of New Birth ministry please read the allegations and complaints against Bishop Long. Do not be one sided and only hear what your Pastor has to say on Sunday. As a member you have the right to be informed, know the truth, and ask questions.

Furthermore, this case needs to go to trial so questions can be answered on both sides of the parties. The truth needs to be revealed. Settling this lawsuit outside of court doesn't do any good to either party. All it would do is sweep things under the rug, the alleged victims are compensated, and  questions are still unanswered.


----------



## Guitarhero (Sep 24, 2010)

PinkPebbles said:


> The more I read and hear things from reliable sources the more I'm disturbed.
> 
> This post is for those who are lurking that are members at New Birth.
> 
> ...


 
I first wish to say that none of us are trying to cause scandal but we are simply discussing this very important issue so no one please feel that we are casting judgment.  Stewardship!

 My own Church has its leadership problems as they tried to do damage-control (yeah, right, what about the freaking kids?).  And there's just something about this one vicar of Christ that puts chills in my bones as well...I just don't know.  Some catholics are on me for saying that...but I'm telling how I feel and am not judging Christ by judging the Pope.  I don't trust him, in his eyes.  Something.  He scares me.  John Paul II, not at all, a brilliant man, spiritual, wrote beautiful encyclicals.  Must be a Jewish gene wary of a German Nazi youth-group one...  Anyhoo.....

This is serious.  We do need leadership, we do need to commune with each other...but goodness gracious...the dangers all around us.  Keep a vigilant eye always!  And esp. if you have young girls and boys, brothers, sisters, even adults who might be single and vulnerable.  How many stories are out there worldwide in all religions....With that said, you put chills in my skin...0:15 +  listen very carefully to this sermon last year.  I heard this last night.
*
YouTube - Bishop Eddie Long preaching on Leading While Bleeding*


----------



## Laela (Sep 24, 2010)

@ bolded.. WOW! 

My prayer is that he doesn't even think about "settling" (compromise) ... I hope he goes through the fire and embrace the Truth, no matter what. I don't think God expects any less of any of His Children in times of trouble/crisis.




PinkPebbles said:


> The more I read and hear things from reliable sources the more I'm disturbed.
> 
> This post is for those who are lurking that are members at New Birth.
> 
> ...


----------



## SHEANITPRO (Sep 24, 2010)

*4th 'sexual coercion' lawsuit filed against Bishop Long....*By Christian Boone 


The Atlanta Journal-Constitution 

A fourth young man has come forward and said he had sexual relations with Bishop Eddie Long when he was a teenager, the Associated Press reports.

Attorney B.J. Bernstein, who's filed suits on behalf of three other young men making similar allegations, said she is filing a lawsuit Friday on behalf of a member of New Birth Charlotte, a satellite church in North Carolina. She says the teen met Long in May 2005, according to the AP.

The boy was 17, the suit alleges, when he first engaged in sexual activities with Long while vacationing in Kenya. Long later encouraged him to move to Atlanta, where the activity continued through 2009, AP reports.

A woman who answered the phone at the office of Long’s attorney declined comment to the AJC, saying they had not heard about a fourth lawsuit.

--Staff writer Shelia M. Poole contributed to this report


----------



## Minx (Sep 24, 2010)

Good evening, ladies

I am sorry I have not been back since I started this thread, but my days have been hectic and my internet has been down.....didn't mean to start a thread and disappear.

Anyway, I am still torn about this situation....it's really bothering me; I don't know what to think.....

And now today a fourth young man filed suit?
My goodness!

This situation just seems surreal.
Only God knows where things will go from here.


Still praying,
Minx


----------



## silenttullip (Sep 24, 2010)

If there's more men this has happened to Eddie won't have a case at all. I mean at first I was thinking it was all about them getting money just based on one breaking in his office but 4??? I'm still hoping things turn out as good as possible for both sides but even with the 4th one I'm still wondering I mean at 17 if you don't know how to say no there's something wrong and maybe he couldn't because they were in Kenya but after that you go as far as moving instead of staying where you are and can be far away... It just doesn't sit right. An instead of letting it out you wait and wait smh. I don't get it.


----------



## Guitarhero (Sep 25, 2010)

silenttullip said:


> If there's more men this has happened to Eddie won't have a case at all. I mean at first I was thinking it was all about them getting money just based on one breaking in his office but 4??? I'm still hoping things turn out as good as possible for both sides but even with the 4th one I'm still wondering I mean at 17 if you don't know how to say no there's something wrong and maybe he couldn't because they were in Kenya but after that you go as far as moving instead of staying where you are and can be far away... It just doesn't sit right. An instead of letting it out you wait and wait smh. I don't get it.


 
If it were a woman, do you think it would more understandable?  The way I view, sexual /emotional manipulation is the same, whether same-sex or not.  Then I have to wonder about what kind of power this man truly has.  Everybody is saying "if the allegations are true."  Bernie Made-off-with-my-money, Savings 'n Loan crises, BP oil spills, BOA....it's all the same.  I dunno...just because he's a preacher doesn't mean I give him a pass on whether to believe the allegations up-front or not.  It's all the same.


----------



## silenttullip (Sep 25, 2010)

No if it was a woman I'd still wonder why in the world did she wait so dogon long and why was she crazy enough to move "closer" to her "abuser". For a woman to get a pass on that even in court people would only understand maybe if she had kids or it was at her job but "young" men pop up with it and it's automatic sympathy and understanding. Now I do feel sorry for everyone involved and I *don't* think they should be any easier on Eddie if he's guilty because he's a minister. *More is expected of him*. 
If it started for some of the guys real early then he may have been grooming them and then I can see how they wouldn't understand it was wrong or they should tell but the one who meet him at 17 "the 4th one" come on... You know better at 17 and then you go and move closer to him smh. It just doesn't sit right and hopefully whatever it is will come out in the case.



Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> If it were a woman, do you think it would more understandable?  The way I view, sexual /emotional manipulation is the same, whether same-sex or not.  Then I have to wonder about what kind of power this man truly has.  Everybody is saying "if the allegations are true."  Bernie Made-off-with-my-money, Savings 'n Loan crises, BP oil spills, BOA....it's all the same.  I dunno...just because he's a preacher doesn't mean I give him a pass on whether to believe the allegations up-front or not.  It's all the same.


----------



## gn1g (Sep 25, 2010)

well Mediatakeout is reporting that he was exposed in 2005 along with a few other pastors/bishop.  I know it has been rumor for a long time about Bishop Jakes, and of course he is also mentioned in the article.  

I just know how devastating something like this can be to a member.  The sheep will definitely be scattered, just what the AA community needs! ::sigh::


----------



## Guitarhero (Sep 26, 2010)

silenttullip said:


> No if it was a woman I'd still wonder why in the world did she wait so dogon long and why was she crazy enough to move "closer" to her "abuser". For a woman to get a pass on that even in court people would only understand maybe if she had kids or it was at her job but "young" men pop up with it and it's automatic sympathy and understanding. Now I do feel sorry for everyone involved and I *don't* think they should be any easier on Eddie if he's guilty because he's a minister. *More is expected of him*.
> If it started for some of the guys real early then he may have been grooming them and then I can see how they wouldn't understand it was wrong or they should tell but the one who meet him at 17 "the 4th one" come on... You know better at 17 and then you go and move closer to him smh. It just doesn't sit right and hopefully whatever it is will come out in the case.


 
All that abuse-related behavior is steeped deeply in psychology and some people are naturally more vulnerable than others.  This is how we have cults that kill people and they are standing around drinking the kool-aid. It's sad.


----------



## Sarophina (Sep 27, 2010)

Sorry to say it but is doesn't surprise me. I see through false ministers and I could see that homosexual spirit on him before the news came out. I think it upsets me when people sweep it under the rug like Catholics. There are of course many false ministers out in this world. Shame on him! 
When Paul was met with much evil, by a popular minister he called a spade a spade. This man is obviously lost. I'm calling a spade, a spade. You can tell a tree by it fruit. Bad fruit doesn't come from a good tree. period.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 27, 2010)

gn1g said:


> > well Mediatakeout is reporting that he was exposed in 2005 along with a few other pastors/bishop.  I know it has been rumor for a long time about Bishop Jakes, and of course he is also mentioned in the article.
> 
> 
> I just know how devastating something like this can be to a member.
> ...



This is what saddens me as well; folks being scattered and bewildered; not knowing who to trust.  

ETA: "Jakes?"   I thought it was his son who was 'thought' of as a homosexual.   Whatever/ Whoever, God please deliver them all in Jesus' name.   In and out of the Church, please deliver them all.  For all are precious in your sight and need to be free from this horrible bondage of sexual sin and delirious misconception.

Too many of our precious men and women, Black and White are being deprived of the fullness of God in true relationship.   A gay man or woman are fooled into thinking that they can be gay and still be in right relationship with God.   Well not so,  for it is unrepented sin.   It is a self fed placebo, a lie that the gay church has embraced to give their lifestyle a continuance, rather than a deliverance.  A serious bondage that has them deceived into thinking that homosexuality should be either hidden or embraced, when it should be neither except delivered from.   

There was a gay preacher on CNN who blindly claims that being gay should be embraced and that one is in bondage when they do not embrace who they are.   Well whom one is, is God's creation of which God is not confused nor misguided.  

This man and the entire gay agenda are literally changing up scripture just to validate the gay lifestyle.  I feel sorry for them and for those in their following.   And they 'snicker' and sneer and talk about preachers who mislead their congregation, yet, they are hypocrites doing the very same thing.    Stop the madness!    

I pray for the total deliverance of all gays, and the blindness of those who support and mislead them, for it's too late when they are six feet under.


----------



## momi (Sep 28, 2010)

G. Craige Lewis Blog

Hi everyone, I found this article to be on point. Many will not agree, but its time for us to wake up, fall on our faces before The Lord in repentance, and seek to follow after Him fully.

<<<<<Glad to see you are back Shimmie - you were missed terribly >>>>>>>


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 28, 2010)

momi said:


> G. Craige Lewis Blog
> 
> Hi everyone, I found this article to be on point. Many will not agree, but its time for us to wake up, fall on our faces before The Lord in repentance, and seek to follow after Him fully.
> 
> ...



  Thanks momi, I've missed you and everyone as well.  I siah you and your husband and family loving blessings atd thay you continue to rise above ... it all. 

In Jesus' Name.... Amen and Amen.  :Rose:

I'll take a look at Craig's blog in a little while.


----------



## F8THINHIM (Sep 28, 2010)

I am so saddened by this scandal with Bishop Eddie Long, but I know that God is well able to turn this around for everyone involved.  I will continue to pray for him, his wife, the other young men involved and his church family.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Sep 28, 2010)

SHEANITPRO said:


> …
> Here are the legal complaints of all (3) accusers that may shed light on your questions
> 
> •Flagg Complaint Against Bishop Eddie Long
> ...


 

That's a lot.  I mean.  I pray that it is all a lie and that a "bishop" man of God wouldn't even dare commit such sinful acts, but  if it is the truth, then Mr. Long will definitely get what's coming to him.


----------



## JinaRicci (Sep 28, 2010)

momi said:


> G. Craige Lewis Blog
> 
> Hi everyone, I found this article to be on point. Many will not agree, but its time for us to wake up, fall on our faces before The Lord in repentance, and seek to follow after Him fully.
> 
> <<<<<Glad to see you are back Shimmie - you were missed terribly >>>>>>>


 

Thanks very much for posting. I don't know much about the things he discusses on his blog so this was very enlightening for me. He is right- this isn't just about homosexuality. To me, the larger issue is pedophilia but that's just my perspective. 

I pray that the members of New Birth are able to stand firm and be renewed in their faith in God despite of and because of this situation.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Sep 28, 2010)

JinaRicci said:


> Thanks very much for posting. I don't know much about the things he discusses on his blog so this was very enlightening for me. He is right- this isn't just about homosexuality. *To me, the larger issue is pedophilia but that's just my perspective.
> *I pray that the members of New Birth are able to stand firm and be renewed in their faith in God despite of and because of this situation.



@ the bolded you hit it on the nail. I'm sick to my stomach even more now. How did Eddie Long get away with impregnating a 17 yr. old girl.  And then paid her to go away and to keep her mouth shut. Right now this lady is grown with his child and she is afraid to speak out. What he did to this 17 yr. old girl is similar to the alleged victims' allegations.  

Again, she is afraid to speak out so you may not here this story in the news.

So you may ask - why did I posted this; because I will NOT sit back like others who know the truth and turn a blind eye. This circus of a church that Long created is not of God, period. Woe to those who know the truth and turn a blind eye.

So many innocent souls has been misled, misguided, deceived, betrayed, manipulated, hurt, and mentally / emotionally unstable. Enough is Enough.


----------



## joy2day (Sep 28, 2010)

Have you all seen the Jamal Parris interview? Atlanta News, Weather, Traffic and Sports from FOX 5 News Atlanta - WAGA | myfoxatlanta has secured an exclusive with this young man. I believe he is the fourth plaintiff who filed. All i can say is, this young man is extremely articulate, and the story that he tells sounds very sincere, and it is heart wrenching, so be forewarned.

When I saw Long's "speech" from Sunday AM service, it has been hard for me to continue to give him the benefit of the doubt. He came off guilty to me. And to see the church jumping and shouting at his every word really did something to me on the inside. Do these people not think for themselves at all?

My heart absolutely breaks for the young men of LongFellow Academy and what was done to them. They were seduced and manipulated and they were not grown men when this was done to them, they were mere teenagers looking for a father figure. They found a devil instead.

As for Eddie Long, may God have mercy on his soul.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 28, 2010)

joy2day said:


> Have you all seen the Jamal Parris interview? Atlanta News, Weather, Traffic and Sports from FOX 5 News Atlanta - WAGA | myfoxatlanta has secured an exclusive with this young man. I believe he is the fourth plaintiff who filed. All i can say is, this young man is extremely articulate, and the story that he tells sounds very sincere, and it is heart wrenching, so be forewarned.
> 
> When I saw Long's "speech" from Sunday AM service, it has been hard for me to continue to give him the benefit of the doubt. He came off guilty to me. And to see the church jumping and shouting at his every word really did something to me on the inside. Do these people not think for themselves at all?
> 
> ...



"Father God... in the Mighty name of Jesus!  Please protect this young man's life.  For if he was hunted down by the 'hawks' of prey and the hungry foxes of the news media, how much more than a 'hit man' against his precious life, to simply shut him up, to dismiss his testimony!    

Lord God!  Heavenly Father who is our God above, please secure the life of this precious young man and the others who may be set as prey to harmed in any way; please seal their lives and their protection in the Blood of Jesus.  

Surround them with your wall of fire of protection.  Let no harm come nigh them, nor any further evil to befall them, allow them not to be set up, nor cast astray.

_  "....     there shall no evil befall thee, neither shall any plague come nigh thy dwelling.  For he shall give his angels charge over thee, {Mt. 4.6 · Lk. 4.10}  to keep thee in all thy ways. They shall bear thee up in their hands, lest thou dash thy foot against a stone.   ---- Psalm 91:10 -12  _

Father, strengthen and preserve them as true men.  Let not the spirit of homosexuality take root, neither be of their mindset.  Set them free from the bondage of being preyed upon, by one who carried that spirit upon them. 

Father God, place the fear and the dread of you upon those of the gay agenda who would use this opportunity to set prey upon them to join their team and cause; protect them from those in the gay community who would use this opportunity to court them, whisper to them, seduce them and lead them astray, for it is not your will nor plan nor purpose for them to be a part of the lifestyle of those who are gay; for they are not of them.  For Father, God, they belong to YOU!  

_"..... But now thus saith the LORD that created thee, O Jacob, and he that formed thee, O Israel, Fear not: for I have redeemed thee, I have called thee by thy name; THOU ART MINE.

When thou passest through the waters, I will be with thee; and through the rivers, they shall not overflow thee: when thou walkest through the fire, thou shalt not be burned; neither shall the flame kindle upon thee."  --- Isaiah 43:1-2
_
In the Name of Jesus, seal and protect them, for enough damage has been done and it shall not expand it's boundaries.  

_".... Surely he shall deliver thee from the snare of the fowler, and from the noisome pestilence.  He shall cover thee with his feathers and under his wings shalt thou trust: his truth shall be thy shield and buckler.  

Thou shalt not be afraid for the terror by night; nor for the arrow that flieth by day; nor for the pestilence that walketh in darkness; nor for the destruction that wasteth at noonday. 

A thousand shall fall at thy side, and ten thousand at thy right hand; but it shall not come nigh thee._

In the name of Jesus, I call them as the 'elect', the very men that you created and designed them to be, let it not be their anatomy that singles out their identity, but let their identity be that of you, for you created and designed us in your express image and nothing less than your best shall be present in the heart and soul and the lifestyles of these men.  

Give them the peace in their hearts that you and you, alone, that *You* shall be their Father, forevermore. 

_ I will be his father, and he shall be MY SON: and I will not take my mercy away from him, as I took it from him that was before thee:

But I will settle him in mine house and in my kingdom for ever: and his throne shall be established for evermore. --- I Chronicles 17:13-14 _

In the name of Jesus, remove the poison from their minds of all harm done to them.  Please protect any and EVERY other young boy 'unknown' from being set up, and abused in such a manner nor any other that would damage their lives and their spirit, their psyche', their outlook on life.   

Set their hearts upon you, precious Father, set their precious hearts upon you and all they have to do is just say your Name, say the Name of Jesus and you are there to deliver them and to protect them as your Word so promises.  

_"....Because he hath set his love upon me, therefore will I deliver him; I will set him on high, because he hath known my name.  He shall call upon me, and I will answer him:  I will be with him in trouble; I will deliver him, and honor him.  With long life will I satisfy him,  and show him my salvation. ---- Psalm 91:14-16_

Father God, in your Precious Name, Jesus,  I pray........ Amen and Amen ! 

----------------

*Disclaimer:*   I'm not implying that a hit may be initiated by Bishop Long against these young men, not at all.        The lives of these young men simply need protection, after seeing this video, I realized just how vulnerable and out in the wide open they are.   This child couldn't even go into a store without being hunted down.    To me, that's frightening.  Quite so, to say the very least.     And there are 'fools' out there, 'pro or anti'  Bishop Long who may seek to harm these young men.


----------



## Laela (Sep 28, 2010)

Have Mercy... Abba Father, and Amen to that powerful prayer!


----------



## sidney (Sep 30, 2010)

I've refrained from saying anything about this topic, but I must say I am angy-sad-digusted about this whole issue, and my heart really goes out to these young men, bishop longs family, and the church members.  As soon as I heard this story, and watched Long's sermon on Sunday, immediatey the word in o Ezekiel 34 came to mind about false shepherds.  This whole story just serves as a reminder that the Lord is truly the good Shepherd.  So many leaders fall and make themselves fat but the lord will tend his flock.  He will judge these leaders and he will judge the sheep as well.  I will remain in prayer for those involved.

Ezekiel 34
Shepherds and Sheep 
 1 The word of the LORD came to me: 2 "Son of man, prophesy against the shepherds of Israel; prophesy and say to them: 'This is what the Sovereign LORD says: Woe to the shepherds of Israel who only take care of themselves! Should not shepherds take care of the flock? 3 You eat the curds, clothe yourselves with the wool and slaughter the choice animals, but you do not take care of the flock. 4 You have not strengthened the weak or healed the sick or bound up the injured. You have not brought back the strays or searched for the lost. You have ruled them harshly and brutally. 5 So they were scattered because there was no shepherd, and when they were scattered they became food for all the wild animals. 6 My sheep wandered over all the mountains and on every high hill. They were scattered over the whole earth, and no one searched or looked for them. 
 7 " 'Therefore, you shepherds, hear the word of the LORD : 8 As surely as I live, declares the Sovereign LORD, because my flock lacks a shepherd and so has been plundered and has become food for all the wild animals, and because my shepherds did not search for my flock but cared for themselves rather than for my flock, 9 therefore, O shepherds, hear the word of the LORD : 10 This is what the Sovereign LORD says: I am against the shepherds and will hold them accountable for my flock. I will remove them from tending the flock so that the shepherds can no longer feed themselves. I will rescue my flock from their mouths, and it will no longer be food for them. 

 11 " 'For this is what the Sovereign LORD says: I myself will search for my sheep and look after them. 12 As a shepherd looks after his scattered flock when he is with them, so will I look after my sheep. I will rescue them from all the places where they were scattered on a day of clouds and darkness. 13 I will bring them out from the nations and gather them from the countries, and I will bring them into their own land. I will pasture them on the mountains of Israel, in the ravines and in all the settlements in the land. 14 I will tend them in a good pasture, and the mountain heights of Israel will be their grazing land. There they will lie down in good grazing land, and there they will feed in a rich pasture on the mountains of Israel. 15 I myself will tend my sheep and have them lie down, declares the Sovereign LORD. 16 I will search for the lost and bring back the strays. I will bind up the injured and strengthen the weak, but the sleek and the strong I will destroy. I will shepherd the flock with justice. 

 17 " 'As for you, my flock, this is what the Sovereign LORD says: I will judge between one sheep and another, and between rams and goats. 18 Is it not enough for you to feed on the good pasture? Must you also trample the rest of your pasture with your feet? Is it not enough for you to drink clear water? Must you also muddy the rest with your feet? 19 Must my flock feed on what you have trampled and drink what you have muddied with your feet? 

 20 " 'Therefore this is what the Sovereign LORD says to them: See, I myself will judge between the fat sheep and the lean sheep. 21 Because you shove with flank and shoulder, butting all the weak sheep with your horns until you have driven them away, 22 I will save my flock, and they will no longer be plundered. I will judge between one sheep and another. 23 I will place over them one shepherd, my servant David, and he will tend them; he will tend them and be their shepherd. 24 I the LORD will be their God, and my servant David will be prince among them. I the LORD have spoken. 

 25 " 'I will make a covenant of peace with them and rid the land of wild beasts so that they may live in the desert and sleep in the forests in safety. 26 I will bless them and the places surrounding my hill. [a] I will send down showers in season; there will be showers of blessing. 27 The trees of the field will yield their fruit and the ground will yield its crops; the people will be secure in their land. They will know that I am the LORD, when I break the bars of their yoke and rescue them from the hands of those who enslaved them. 28 They will no longer be plundered by the nations, nor will wild animals devour them. They will live in safety, and no one will make them afraid. 29 I will provide for them a land renowned for its crops, and they will no longer be victims of famine in the land or bear the scorn of the nations. 30 Then they will know that I, the LORD their God, am with them and that they, the house of Israel, are my people, declares the Sovereign LORD. 31 You my sheep, the sheep of my pasture, are people, and I am your God, declares the Sovereign LORD.' "


----------



## Spring (Oct 2, 2010)

PinkPebbles said:


> @ the bolded you hit it on the nail. I'm sick to my stomach even more now. How did Eddie Long get away with impregnating a 17 yr. old girl.  And then paid her to go away and to keep her mouth shut. Right now this lady is grown with his child and she is afraid to speak out. What he did to this 17 yr. old girl is similar to the alleged victims' allegations.
> 
> Again, she is afraid to speak out so you may not here this story in the news.
> 
> ...



Pink Pebbles is there a link to the story of the 17 yr old young lady?  This story is so heartbreaking....


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 2, 2010)

Spring said:


> Pink Pebbles is there a link to the story of the 17 yr old young lady?  This story is so heartbreaking....


 
Spring - there is no link to the story. She is afraid to bring it publicly due to fear, ridicule, threats, self-blame, humiliation, and persecution for herself and child. These emotions and feelings are signs of most victims. Only a handful of people know about the situation. Some have encouraged her to come forward but at the moment she still resist.

I originally shared this story to point out the fact there is some validity in the boys allegations. And that some clergymen at New Birth have chosen to turn a blind eye to a lot of immoral things at that church for whatever reason. A lot of situations and tragedies could have been prevented if the deacons and elders would have stepped up and done what they were called to do biblically. And that is to ensure there is some accountability in that church. One man should not be running the show. God is a God of order; therefore, it's safe to say He expects His children to run the house of worship with decency and order.


----------



## yodie (Oct 2, 2010)

I can't believe the media announced Jamal's whereabouts (stated in the video while he was exiting the store). How selfish, inconsiderate and stupid. I wouldn't be surprised if he relocated again.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 2, 2010)

It is not about 'intelligence', it is about 'emotion's and 'hormones' AND THE BINDING OF THEIR WILL.  When the psyche has been damaged, and sexual emotions stirred even by someone evil, there are strong soul ties involved. They are taken 'captive' in the wills. The pervert may be doing the deed, but Satan is behind this kind of evil. The pervert is used as the snare and they are unable to 'recover themselves, because they are taken captive (just as the pervert) who starts it, AT HIS (SATAN'S WILL).  That is why they do what you cannot understand, or do not handle it the way you would think. The Mind, Will and Emotions are overrode by a spiritual, satanic, force.

KJV with Strong's 
2 Timothy 2:26 "And that they may recover themselves out of the snare of the devil who are taken captive by him at his will"

The Prayers need to consider this.
In this case:  1.  A father figure  2.  Your best friend 3.  Your priest/pastor who reminds you that he is the 'shepherd of your SOUL' (you know that Scripture could get dragged in to the equasion) 3. gifts of money and trips......this would equal SPIRITUAL, EMOTIONAL, PHYSICAL SEDUCTION plus: 'spiritual manipulation, transfer of spirits! and the 'no talk' rule, shame, and feeling or 'no way of turning back, because it is done now. Some people's will is eroded and pressed down spiritually to where they no longer can make LOGICAL decisions or FIGHT for themselves.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 2, 2010)

When it comes to Priests and Pastors that are 'PROFESSIONAL PEDOPHILES IN THE PULPIT'


We do not know the state of their "will" or the depth of their need for 'a father figure'.  I am sure, that they were not groped and fondled from 'Hello' I am your Pastor....gimme some...! They were GROOOMED.
a PEDOPHILE KNOWS HOW to groom his victims, just like A CON MAN AND A SEDUCER OF WOMEN KNOWS HOW TO 'SEDUCE'.  Why do women get 'seduced by lying, sneaking, conniving, selfish men?...The same reason.  Are these women stupid...not necessarily...but they may be 'needy, flattered by the 'ATTENTION'  AND THE BEGUILING WORDS "I LOVE YOU!...I WILL ALWAYS BE THERE FOR YOU!....YOU ARE ...SPECIAL...YOU ARE SO BEAUTIFUL, just to take their  'nectar- honey'. And women from  21-65 fall for this. Then buddy hits it and runs off with the honey and the money and the next gullible 'honey'.

THEY ALL HAVE SOMETHING IN COMMON, THESE MEN. They are 'WOLVES' IN 'SHEEP'S CLOTHING'!  They appear as a sheep...not a wolf. If you knew it was a 'wolf, you would flee!' But if you thought it was a SHEEP.... you end up confused, thrown off your guard......and 'destablized'. By the time you realize it is a wolf, you have already BEEN DEVOURED. The soothing voice takes them in.....lulls their 'WILL' TO SLEEP, and at that point they are HYPNOTIZED, AND UNABLE TO RESIST. That hypnotic voice is like a 'date rape drug!' in these cases. How do you think professional hypnotists perform the feats on people in the audience, putting them under?!!!

So what would a 17 year old know when dealing with a PROFESSIONAL PERVERT WHO IS A HIGH PROFILE PASTOR THAT THE WHOLE CONGREGATION IS 'BEDAZZLED' AND MENTALLY AND SPIRITUALLY SEDUCED BY, BELIEVING THAT HE IS ABOVE REPROACH.....IN THAT CHURCH, THE PERVERT IS GOD OR RIGHT NEXT TO IT?


----------



## joy2day (Oct 3, 2010)

*FROM THE HUFFINGTON POST: OCTOBER 3, 2010*

LITHONIA, Ga. — A megachurch pastor accused of luring four young men into sexual relationships said Sunday that he won't be pulled into a street fight over the allegations and vowed that his faith has been strengthened.

Bishop Eddie Long did not directly mention the accusations to thousands of cheering supporters during services at New Birth Missionary Baptist Church in suburban Lithonia. But his remarks seemed directly addressed to his accusers.

"In times of challenge, there are several things that come out. Your faith will be strengthened or weakened," he said, to growing applause. "My faith is being strengthened."

Long told supporters at New Birth Missionary Baptist Church that he is "not going to be pulled into a street fight" and that he doesn't hate anyone. But he directed his listeners to turn to a passage in the Book of Job that read: "Those who hate you will be clothed with shame, and the tent of the wicked will be no more."

As his devoted flock cheered, Long joked that he accidentally led them to the wrong page. "That was the Holy Ghost," he said, flashing a smile as the sanctuary echoed with laughter.

Long's more than hour-long sermon was greeted with thunderous applause and adoration. Several thousand parishioners flocked to the suburban Atlanta complex for the 8 a.m. service, and cars snaked in traffic for miles after it was over.

Long became one of the nation's most powerful church leaders over the past two decades, transforming a suburban Atlanta congregation of 150 into a powerhouse of 25,000 members that includes high-profile athletes, entertainers and politicians.

The bishop is a father of four who has been an outspoken opponent of gay marriage and whose church has counseled gay members to become straight. But the TV preacher's empire was threatened last month when the four men filed a civil lawsuit claiming Long abused his spiritual authority to lure them into a sexual relationship.

Two of the young men say he targeted them after they enrolled in the church's LongFellows Youth Academy, a program that taught teens about sexual, physical and financial discipline. The other two – one of whom attended a satellite church in Charlotte, N.C. – have made similar claims.

The men say they were 17 or 18 when the relationships began. Local and state authorities have declined to investigate because Georgia's age of consent is 16.

Long has not addressed the accusations directly, but promised Sunday that he would not let his legal troubles prevent him or his church from doing its work.

"I ain't going to stop living," he said amid more applause.


I guess I'm speechless. They are still laughing and applauding him at NB, which of course, feeds his ego, and his hubris. "I ain't going to stop living?" That's all you have to say? 

Are you guilty or are you innocent?

Wow. Just wow. Keep praying saints.


----------



## 8HoursFromHome (Oct 3, 2010)

^^People are stupid and they scare me...


----------



## joy2day (Oct 3, 2010)

Girl, it is beyond stupid. They are brainwashed. Completely and totally brainwashed. And yes, you are right, this is very scary indeed. And pitifully sad. 'Cause really, whether they (the congregation) realize it or not, they can jump and shout and laugh with this man, while he carries himself and them straight to hell behind him if they are not careful. The current climate in NB has absolutely no time or place for applause, nor laughter, and frankly, I am disgusted to read this account of "church as usual" at NB this morning. He still shows no sign of remorse or humility. None whatsoever. 

And again, he ain't come out and said "I didn't do it."

Have mercy God.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 3, 2010)

joy2day said:


> *FROM THE HUFFINGTON POST: OCTOBER 3, 2010*
> 
> LITHONIA, Ga. — A megachurch pastor accused of luring four young men into sexual relationships said Sunday that he won't be pulled into a street fight over the allegations and vowed that his faith has been strengthened.
> 
> ...



_".... for there is nothing hid, that shall be manifested; neither is there anything kept secret but that it should come abroad..."    (Mark 4:22)_

Honorable Lord God, in this and all, please make haste, not another moment be allowed to waste.  In Jesus' Name, thank you, Amen and Amen.

Thanks Joy2day for sharing this 'here'.... :Rose:


----------



## 8HoursFromHome (Oct 3, 2010)

> Long has not addressed the accusations directly, but promised Sunday that he would not let his legal troubles prevent him or his church from doing its work.



So does this mean that he will continue to groom young men for his pleasure?  I'm not trying to be funny.  It sounds like he is directly mocking his followers...


----------



## Laela (Oct 3, 2010)

I can't believe he spoke to the media without his attorney present, can't believe he spoke at all... *FOX *? That wasn't an exclusive interview; it was accuser being hounded and hoodwinked by the media, or dare I say 'coerced'?  

Shimmie's prayer for him was on point.. fear was in his eyes when the reporter had approached him. He seemed confused and bewildered and they fed on his anger... 

Please keep these young men lifted up in prayer... 






yodie said:


> I can't believe the media announced Jamal's whereabouts (stated in the video while he was exiting the store). How selfish, inconsiderate and stupid. I wouldn't be surprised if he relocated again.


----------



## joy2day (Oct 3, 2010)

^^Laela, I am the one that posted the link to Jamal Parris' interview, and while I understand where you are coming from, I only used the term "exclusive" to indicate that Jamal did talk to that media outlet. I realized that they caught him totally off guard, but we in turn got to hear his voice and his pain. Which for me, makes Long's actions ever since that much more suspect and sickening.

Jamal does appear to be deeply hurting. When he turned to the camera to speak directly to it, the look in his eyes; I can't get his image out of my head.


----------



## joy2day (Oct 3, 2010)

Double Post.


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Oct 4, 2010)

displacedcreole said:


> ^^People are stupid and they scare me...


----------



## Laela (Oct 4, 2010)

It's really sad to see how Christians all over are treating other Christians in light of this case.

Now, mega churches, mega pastors and Christians who choose to attend those churches are "the enemy" to some Christians.*  If there are any New Birth members reading this board,* my prayers are with you as you develop through the fire. You will make it through. I don't care to judge a situation on pure conjecture. I don't expect nor desire the worse for you or your pastor, for it profits me nothing to desire ill for others.  

We all know who the true Shepard is for those who are living right.... and it's no mere mortal. The Sheep knows and hears His Voice. You all are lifted up in prayer and know that with all that negative nonsense fueling the attack on your church, remember there ARE other brothers and sisters in Christ in other churches who are lifting you up in prayer, who want God's best for you and who are patiently waiting with you for the Truth to be revealed. All else is pure idle talk, that is being recorded in Heaven for the day of Judgment. 

I choose to speak life to your situation. Remember, *there are more* _with you_, than against you, no matter what it looks like!

*2 Kings 6:16 *
_And he answered, Fear not: for they that be with us are more than they that be with them._


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 4, 2010)

Laela said:


> I can't believe he spoke to the media without his attorney present, can't believe he spoke at all... *FOX *? That wasn't an exclusive interview; it was accuser being hounded and hoodwinked by the media, or dare I say 'coerced'?
> 
> Shimmie's prayer for him was on point.. fear was in his eyes when the reporter had approached him. He seemed confused and bewildered and they fed on his anger...
> 
> Please keep these young men lifted up in prayer...


 


joy2day said:


> ^^Laela, I am the one that posted the link to Jamal Parris' interview, and while I understand where you are coming from, I only used the term "exclusive" to indicate that Jamal did talk to that media outlet. I realized that they caught him totally off guard, but we in turn got to hear his voice and his pain. Which for me, makes Long's actions ever since that much more suspect and sickening.
> 
> Jamal does appear to be deeply hurting. When he turned to the camera to speak directly to it, the look in his eyes; I can't get his image out of my head.


 
I'm so scared for these young men.  I don't see 'maliciousness' in their faces or demanor.  For Heaven's sake, this 'child' was totally caught off-guard just going to a convenience store.    I can't imagine how his life is with others who will recognize him and harrass him, threaten him, or even taunt him.  

I feel badly for New Birth members who are being hounded for 'answers' and also being ridiculed and laughed at for being a member there.  I feel badly for everyone.  So many cruel and unfair things have been posted about this situation.  

Even if Bishop Long is proven guilty, I feel that a lot of what I've seen posted online has gone just too far.  There are some websites which need to chill, big time.  

God have mercy and protect them all.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 4, 2010)

Laela said:


> It's really sad to see how Christians all over are treating other Christians in light of this case.
> 
> Now, mega churches, mega pastors and Christians who choose to attend those churches are "the enemy" to some Christians.* If there are any New Birth members reading this board,* my prayers are with you as you develop through the fire. You will make it through. I don't care to judge a situation on pure conjecture. I don't expect nor desire the worse for you or your pastor, for it profits me nothing to desire ill for others.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you, Laela. I have to be 'mindful' of what I say, how I say it and to whom. For in my 'haste' of emotions, I do not wish to hurt anyone. I truly do not.   

I appreciate this Word of awareness. For me, it was needed. 

Love and blessings, :Rose:


----------



## joy2day (Oct 4, 2010)

Hopefully, my comments are not taken in offense, and yet, I do see where many Christians have gone way too far in their opinion and commentary on this scandal. But my question is, are people really *"judging this situation purely on conjecture"*? I am not sure how I feel about that statement, and this is no offense to you Laela, I just feel like there is enough "evidence" that has been exposed to indicate to us as a Body, that _*something*_ is amiss. Now, exactly what that is, we do not know yet. 

Did someone here speak death to NB? Are you referring to my comment on the Sunday service yesterday? I think we have done a good job on this board of keeping it real. And honestly, I think my comment kept it real. These are treacherous times, and no one should ever say that they were without warning.

I submit all that I have said here in Christian fellowship and love.



Laela said:


> It's really sad to see how Christians all over are treating other Christians in light of this case.
> 
> Now, mega churches, mega pastors and Christians who choose to attend those churches are "the enemy" to some Christians.*  If there are any New Birth members reading this board,* my prayers are with you as you develop through the fire. You will make it through. I don't care to judge a situation on pure conjecture. I don't expect nor desire the worse for you or your pastor, for it profits me nothing to desire ill for others.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 4, 2010)

joy2day said:


> Hopefully, my comments are not taken in offense, and yet, I do see where many Christians have gone way too far in their opinion and commentary on this scandal. But my question is, are people really *"judging this situation purely on conjecture"*? I am not sure how I feel about that statement, and this is no offense to you Laela, I just feel like there is enough "evidence" that has been exposed to indicate to us as a Body, that _*something*_ is amiss. Now, exactly what that is, we do not know yet.
> 
> Did someone here speak death to NB? Are you referring to my comment on the Sunday service yesterday? I think we have done a good job on this board of keeping it real. And honestly, I think my comment kept it real. These are treacherous times, and no one should ever say that they were without warning.
> 
> I submit all that I have said here in Christian fellowship and love.



It's not your posts, Joy.  I think Laela is referring to 'other' mentions.  

I'm about to say something quite rare for 'Shimmie', so please do not 'faint'  when I say this premise to my comment.  

Okay, here goes.... "IN MY OPINION" ... MY HUMBLE Opinion... "   (Whew, that was hard for me to say...   (Hope no one fainted).  

Anyway, in my 'humble' opinion, I do feel that Christians should not be interacting their feelings with those outside of our faith, namely those who are highly critical and disrepsectful to Chrisitanity and are using this situaation to speak disrespect towards our faith even more, simply to justify their negative attitudes.   It's like playing 'both' sides of the fence.  

That's just my humble opinion.  

However..........



Heh, heh.... :scratchch: 





I have scriptural license to back it up....    


My IMHO is not so IMHO afterall.    


I'm just sayin' .... folks are trippin'.  I mean who's cheese does one have to bite when you know you have Jesus to back you up, no matter what.   Folks at work scared to speak up and to tell folks to shut up... and so on, even in forums, facebook and such. 

I'm not joining in with the 'world' to share my comments about Church issues.  They can't advise me neither pray for me, nor would they care to. There are some really nasty things being said and done about the Body of Christ, and I expect it when situations like this arise.  However, it's imperative to guard not only what we speak, but to whom.  

It is written.... 

Not my HMO...  

  I love you all, so forgive me for being who I am ...


----------



## Laela (Oct 4, 2010)

^^ Joy2day,

I personally am not off-ended; but I sometimes tend to put myself in someone else shoes to emphasize. If my church was going through something like this, it would bother me to see that other Christian think my entire congregation is 'beyond stupid' and 'brainwashed'. With all due respect, that is not Love talk, since we don't know where all these 25,000 souls are with God.  I've posted something on sheep behavior in Random Christian Thoughts that speak to this. This is not about offense, but about about Christians having no compassion for other members of the Body of Christ in _crisis_, particularly this congregation. 


I truly respect your opinion, but if they choose to stay loyal to their pastor, whether or not you or anyone feel he is guilty, they are entitled. Perhaps this will indeed help shake things up and get some folks in that church back on the right track with their Walk. Or if any have him as an idol, they'd turn away. That's a good thing. 

A mega church grows because people are coming to Christ; if 10% are living wrong, that doesn't mean the whole church is going to hell on a speedboat. Everything is relative and that 10% could also be in a small congregation of 100! So I really don't get this anti-megachurch talk.

The most important thing is that we all are right with the Most High and our fragrance are a sweet savor to His nostrils...


----------



## joy2day (Oct 4, 2010)

The comment that I made spoke to the people in the congregation that can jump and shout and applaud Long at a time like this. *My thoughts, quite frankly, are with the young men who have brought these allegations. They are not jumping, shouting and clapping their hands right now. And they are not finding anything funny either.*

Even if the allegation were to be proven "not true," it is my stand that the congregation that was in attendance on October 3, 2010, could have been of a more sober presence in the sanctuary. From what I read, they weren't even shouting off of the Word of God, just merely reacting to quick wit provided by Long. And still, no compassion for the young men, nothing but "veiled, coded words toward them."

Well, I stand by what I said because following a pastor blindly is real, being brainwashed is real. Not holding your pastor to accountability is real. And unfortunately, making a pastor out to be your "god' who will "take you to hell if you are not careful," is real.  I can not and do not condemn 25,000 members, and my comments were not made toward an entire 25,000 member congregation. I made comments specifically to the account given of those persons present at the service yesterday. How is making that statement condemnation?

I respect your comments. We will agree to see this differently.


----------



## sidney (Oct 4, 2010)

Laela, I think your heart is very sincere on this issue and thank you for what you said.  I can see how some of the opinions come off as condemnation on NB & Bishop Long.  But I think many people here have  been moved by the testimony of  the boys and respond out of defense for these 4 boys who are facing 25,000 cheering church members along with Long who continues to use is sermons as a platform for his case.   I don’t  believe everyone’s opinions are only conjecture, I have discerned somethings that I found "off-putting" about the case and also things he has said in both sermons.  Sometimes you can hear much more than was said, if you know what I mean.  I know this issue is dividing many Christians but I pray it does not divide the CF.  May we judge each other’s opinions only and not each other.  I hope we all can continue to be honest about what we think, and correct eachother in love if need be.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 4, 2010)

I Agree. Weeping, Wailing, Sackcloth and Ashes,  are what is in order here at this time, at that church.
Not a party atmosphere!...not 'sober people' but rather .....responding to 'veiled jokes, wit and condemnation on the victims....like the old time 'lynching parties!"....There is something VERY WRONG GOING ON THERE.



not one word of 'sober Godly concern' but 'veiled threats and innuendoes and implications "that GOD IS GOING TO GET THEM!"...MOCKERY of their pain....these are some of the people of 'HIS FLOCK!" ...so where is the Shepherd's heart?  Where is the "love for the body?" It would seem that the example would be set by Bishop Long.


Joel 2:17 "Let the priests, the ministers of the LORD, weep between the porch and the altar, and let them say, Spare thy people, O LORD, and give not thine heritage to reproach, that the heathen should rule over them: wherefore should they say among the people, Where is their God?"

THE EYES OF THE WORLD ARE ON THIS CASE? and this is what they see? a party going on in the 'house'...and 'flippant' leaders, and a 'congregation in denial putting on a bold face', and partying while the boys are 'left naked and bleeding' before the whole world?

Something very wrong with the attitude and spirit there.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 4, 2010)

I agree. I would not be 'debating this with 'the world'.  Many would like to see 'ALLbelievers' removed from the face of the earth.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 4, 2010)

sidney said:


> Laela, I think your heart is very sincere on this issue and thank you for what you said.  I can see how some of the opinions come off as condemnation on NB & Bishop Long.
> 
> But I think many people here have  been moved by the testimony of  the boys and respond out of defense for these 4 boys who are facing 25,000 cheering church members along with Long who continues to use is sermons as a platform for his case.   I don’t  believe everyone’s opinions are only conjecture, I have discerned somethings that I found "off-putting" about the case and also things he has said in both sermons.
> 
> Sometimes you can hear much more than was said, if you know what I mean.  I know this issue is dividing many Christians but I pray it does not divide the CF.  May we judge each other’s opinions only and not each other.  I hope we all can continue to be honest about what we think, and correct each other in love if need be.



May I share what's in my heart?  

*A 'True' Father Spiritual or otherwise would embrace his sons .... *

and just plainly say:    _"Please Forgive Me", I'm sorry, even if I don't agree with the actions you've taken, I am still your father and I love you still as my 'sons' and I want to be a part of your healing.  And I will still be here for you.  No matter how this turns out, I will still be here for you in prayer and in heart.   I am still your father. 
_

*As Leader of the Church:  * _Before we have service, let's pray for these young men.  "No matter what you have heard or what you may hear, these young men are still a part of our Church family and we have to cover them in love and in prayer, for 'love' covers a multitude..." _

How is it that these young men have stated publicly, even with their hurt, that they still have love for Bishop Long and remember him as 'their father'.  .  . 

I don't understand ...    And this makes me cry.   Really cry... that a 'big' man can behave so very 'small'.  

I'm sorry if I've offended anyone reading.  I don't mean to.  I don't want anyone hurting by what I've shared, but this is a reality which I'm trying to understand. 

Blessings to everyone....


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 4, 2010)

Mahalialee4 said:


> I agree. I would not be 'debating this with 'the world'.  Many would like to see 'ALLbelievers' removed from the face of the earth.


 
Thank you, Mahailialee...


----------



## joy2day (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you Shimmie, because this is what I find so dreadfully wrong with each passing day of this whole sordid mess... These poor children (they are someone's babies!) are not getting any love from the pulpit at NB, and I just can't understand how it seems that the congregants that have been showing up to church over the past two Sundays are in agreement with Long's words and actions (from the pulpit). Not to mention the fact that this man refuses to at least remove himself until the case has been decided/settled.

I have two nephews about the age of these young men... what would I do if this were one of them? How would I feel/how should their mothers be feeling right now? Would I want to see my church family jumping and shouting right now? Would I want to hear "Bishop" making statments about the "evil" that is coming against him??? Or, would I want to see a 40 day fast called so that we could seek the Lord for healing and direction? Where is the heart of this father?

In my humble opinion, the more Long says in his sermons, the guiltier he appears. His attorney really should keep him quiet, and should have made him to step back, since apparently he is only following his attorney's instruction on this matter. We already asked the question of what advice he is getting from his "spiritual fathers." I won't even go there.

I, in no way, have intended to hurt anyone's feelings or create an atmosphere of malice. This board has been a blessing to me in getting what I "see" out, like Sidney mentioned, there are things that I am discerning about this matter, (I am not judging based on conjecture), and it troubles me deeply. I am not interested in causing any distress, for this whole situation is distressful enough.

Peace. 

*A 'True' Father Spiritual or otherwise would embrace his sons .... *

and just plainly say: _"Please Forgive Me", I'm sorry, even if I don't agree with the actions you've taken, I am still your father and I love you still as my 'sons' and I want to be a part of your healing. And I will still be here for you. No matter how this turns out, I will still be here for you in prayer and in heart. I am still your father. _


*As Leader of the Church: *_Before we have service, let's pray for these young men. "No matter what you have heard or what you may hear, these young men are still a part of our Church family and we have to cover them in love and in prayer, for 'love' covers a multitude..." _

How is it that these young men have stated publicly, even with their hurt, that they still have love for Bishop Long and remember him as 'their father'. . . 

I don't understand ...  And this makes me cry. Really cry... that a 'big' man can behave so very 'small'. 

I'm sorry if I've offended anyone reading. I don't mean to. I don't want anyone hurting by what I've shared, but this is a reality which I'm trying to understand. 

Blessings to everyone.... [/QUOTE]


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 4, 2010)

joy2day said:


> Thank you Shimmie, because this is what I find so dreadfully wrong with each passing day of this whole sordid mess... These poor children (they are someone's babies!) are not getting any love from the pulpit at NB, and I just can't understand how it seems that the congregants that have been showing up to church over the past two Sundays are in agreement with Long's words and actions (from the pulpit). Not to mention the fact that this man refuses to at least remove himself until the case has been decided/settled.
> 
> I have two nephews about the age of these young men... what would I do if this were one of them? How would I feel/how should their mothers be feeling right now? Would I want to see my church family jumping and shouting right now? Would I want to hear "Bishop" making statments about the "evil" that is coming against him??? Or, would I want to see a 40 day fast called so that we could seek the Lord for healing and direction? Where is the heart of this father?
> 
> ...


 


			
				Shimmie said:
			
		

> *A 'True' Father Spiritual or otherwise would embrace his sons .... *
> 
> and just plainly say: _"Please Forgive Me", I'm sorry, even if I don't agree with the actions you've taken, I am still your father and I love you still as my 'sons' and I want to be a part of your healing. And I will still be here for you. No matter how this turns out, I will still be here for you in prayer and in heart. I am still your father. _
> 
> ...



I know that once I saw the tape with young 'Parrish', I could see my own son in this young man's eyes.  And as a mother, I just melted.   I never wanted to 'believe' what Bishop Long has been accused of, never     But those of us who know God also realize that the Truth can never escape us, for God is not the author of confusion, and His word says that He would not have us ignorant.   We have been given the loving and honourable gift of the Holy Spirit who never fails to lead and guide us into 'all' Truth and He is also, our Comforter in this and 'all' situations of life. 

To deny what we 'see' is not helping anyone.   It's the Truth that we know and don't know, which sets us free.     If we deny whatever Truth Gods reveals to us, then we are choosing not to help this situation nor the Body of Christ to heal from it.   

 Even if Bishop Long is proven innocent 'in Truth', meaning 'Truthfully' innocent, his current behaviour '_ in my opinion'_ is not that of a man who leads.   He MUST step down and embrace the Truth of this situation as only a true leader is called to do. 

He must step down and allow Jesus to place another in the pulpit; as this will bring honour to the face of 'his' (God's) Church and not the shame and reproach of pride.   This will always be a 'leading' example to those who follow him.    Especially for those who still call him 'Father'.    He must lead by sitting down and humbling himself before God.    Because right now all I see is arrogance, fear, and pride; and I mean no disrespect by this; not at all.   

Praise the Name of Jesus... in all that we say and do, giving honour unto God for His Word is True.

Always True.  :Rose:


----------



## Laela (Oct 4, 2010)

Lord knows I love you guys ....but it doesn't matter what is said, this man is being burned at the stake by some of us. Whatever happened to innocent until proven guilty or does the U.S. justice system not apply to this case because he is a minister? _Let's just go drag him out of that church and beat some sense into his head. Shut that church down, so the rest of us can be at peace. 

Those NB folks shouldn't be counting it all joy in the midst of trial/temptation. How dare they! How do we know those boys aren't somewhere celebrating their lawsuit???  _ 

What evidence???? Conjecture isn't evidence. Opinion is conjecture...

Where is the infallible proof?  

Here's the thing that most of you already may know: MOST of the time the Holy Spirit speaks to us about any situation regardless of who is in it or who we think is wrong, He will speaks to us about us, not the persons involved. 

Here's an interesting video:

Bishop Eddie Long Update: 20-Year-Old “Spiritual Son” Speaks Out | GossipOnThis.com


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 5, 2010)

The sad thing about it Laela, is that too many of us have family members that have suffered similarily, and suffer because of the same kind of sins being perpetrated on their families and loved ones. It is about to get REALLY UGLY FOR BELIEVERS, so we need to really look at the situation from the Word of God.

On top of that, WE NEED TO BE CAREFUL, AND NOT FORGETTING TO 'UPHOLD' THE WORD OF GOD. It would be wise for the Bishop to heed the Word and do the right thing. STEP DOWN.

Acts 20:28 "Take heed therefore unto yourselves, and to all the flock, over the which the Holy Ghost hath made you overseers, to feed the church of God, which he hath purchased with his own blood."

The sheep in that Church, the Saints in that Church, belong to Christ. They were purchase by His blood!
The Holy Spirit does the 'appointing' based on qualifications. It also removes the 'appointment' according to The Word of God! We as the Church just need to UPHOLD THAT WORD.


1.  The Word of God says a 'bishop is to have a fine report on the outside', and right now he does not. UNTIL and IF if he is cleared of the charges, he is not QUALIFIED to TEACH or to 'continue leading that group of believers.' The Word of God says: "At that MOUTH OF TWO OR THREE WITNESSES LET EVERY MATTER BE ESTABLISHED." THAT MAY TAKE SOME TIME. He is no longer 'SCRIPTURALLY qualified'!

Deuteronomy 19:15 ONE witness is not enough TO CONVICT a man ACCUSED of any crime or offense he MAY have committed. A MATTER MUST BE ESTABLISHED BY THE TESTIMONY OF TWO OR THREE WITNESSES. 

So the accusation or testimony of TWO OR THREE is ENOUGH to convict a man accused of ANY CRIME, OR OFFENSE,  HE """MAY""" HAVE  COMMITTED.

1. Timothy 5:19 "Against an elder receive not an accusation, BUT BEFORE TWO OR THREE WITNESSES. 20Them that sin REBUKE BEFORE ALL,, that others also may fear. 21I charge thee before God, and the Lord Jesus Christ, and the elect angels, that thou observe these things without preferring one before another, doing nothing by partiality. 22Lay hands suddenly on no man, NEITHER BE PARTAKERS OF OTHER MEN'S SINS: keep thyself pure."

'Innocent until proven guilty' does not provide for an elder to remain in a position of spiritual authority, when he no longer has a good report on the inside or the outside...and when there is reproach attached to his name and to his office.
No one wants to be declared a 'sharer in evil works." The Word does NOT say that HE HAS TO BE PROVEN GUILTY in a Court of Law, first. 

The Saints are to take a stand, not wait for the world. They have to take a personal, public and as a body, the stand that comes from the Word of God. The Saints of the Most High are not making it difficult for Bishop Long, neither are we 'tarring and feathering him or the church that he oversees!".  It is simply this: He is NOT above the Word of God and its requirements, AND that of the Holy Spirit. It is the Holy Spirit (according to the Word....) that appointe men elders and overseers in the body. If he has appointed 'himself' or was 'appointed by man', then he is standing in a place where he ought not to be standing.

Since Bishop Long is the overseer of that Church, he is requred to stand before the saints of the Most High. The saints will judge the world and angels. Are we unworthy to judge this matter? If so, it is truly shameful!

1 Corinthinans: 1"Dare any of you, having a matter against another, go to law before the unjust, and not before the saints? 2Do ye not know that the saints shall judge the world? and if the world shall be judged by you, are ye unworthy to judge the smallest matters? 3Know ye not that we shall judge angels? how much more things that pertain to this life? 4If then ye have judgments of things pertaining to this life, set them to judge who are least esteemed in the church. 5I speak to your shame. Is it so, that there is not a wise man among you? no, not one that shall be able to judge between his brethren? 6But brother goeth to law with brother, and that before the unbelievers."

I believe that WE LET THE WORD OF GOD draw the line in this matter, and not imperfect man. He should not remain in his office UNTIL HIS NAME IS COMPLETELY CLEARED to the Church and to the World in this matter. It SHOULD NOT have to wait for him to step down VOLUNTARILY, if he 'feels' like it....but he should be REMOVED for now. I am sure Bishop Long knows what the Word has to say on that, and why has he INITIATED removing himself, AS THE ELDER?  Why has that not been raised at this point by the 'elders' or board, or congregation? Is this innocence or ego?

If found guilty in a court of law: Any punishment will be dealt with by the Courts of the Land, as well as the Father. In the meantime, I believe, we need to put the Word of God ahead of the ways of the world, and not feel chastised for doing so. He is under reproach and it is bringing reproach. Honor the Word of the Most High, Bishop Long.

But as far as the Saints, the Believers, go, if they come to the conclusion that based on the testimony of two or three witnesses that he is guilty: It is those witnesses that have declared him guilty! The Word is clear!

I Corinthians 5:12 "For what have I to do to judge them also that are without? do not YE JUDGE THEM that are WITHIN? 13But them that are without God judgeth. Therefore PUT AWAY FROM AMONG YOURSELVES that wicked person."


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 5, 2010)

Could they not just 'choose' to stay loyal to CHRIST, who purchased them with His blood?
Could they not just 'choose ' to uphold the WORD?
If we put 'a man' above Christ in our loyalty, before the whole world...then that is dangerous waters to be swimming in, indeed, when the sharks are circling and closing in on the people of the Most High.


----------



## joy2day (Oct 5, 2010)

Laela, I am trying to back off of this issue because it is so very "emotionally charged" and I am feeling "some kinda way" right now, but I want to pose a question to the bolded in your response below, "Do the 'natural laws' (the laws we abide by in the US, for example), apply to the things of the Spirit (in all instances)? Does the 'world' supercede the Spirit? Is discernment subject to the Spirit of the Living God, or to man's natural laws?"

My questions here are rhetorical. Food for thought, really.

It makes me even sadder that the world can see what some of us in the Body refuse to see and acknowledge.



Laela said:


> Lord knows I love you guys ....but it doesn't matter what is said, this man is being burned at the stake by some of us. Whatever happened to innocent until proven guilty or *does the U.S. justice system not apply to this case because he is a minister*? _Let's just go drag him out of that church and beat some sense into his head. Shut that church down, so the rest of us can be at peace. _
> 
> _Those NB folks shouldn't be counting it all joy in the midst of trial/temptation. How dare they! How do we know those boys aren't somewhere celebrating their lawsuit??? _
> 
> ...


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 5, 2010)

For all the little children, boys and girls, some of whom ended up pregnant, who told their teachers, their parents, somebody, that they were being molested by priests...we didn't believe you and we didn't seek justice for you.

To all the magisterium, who so quietly pushed this issue under a carpet and refused to deal with it appropriately  according to the laws of the United States, Ireland, France, Germany etc., shame, shame, shame...and that shame's  been brought on all believers.  

If only we had followed the scriptural mandate and divine tradition, there wouldn't have been thousands and thousands of victims.  WAs it the money?  Was it image?  Was it pride?  There are those who have not done right by the innocent victims and they should step down.  I'm talking about my own church.    How sad a world when we supposedly uphold the values of the bible and fail to live them out within the church grounds.  How could somebody molest a child at such a sacred time, that of confession?  In the sacristy behind or to the side of the altar which contains Jesus Himself, body and blood, in the live flesh?  What, He's blind?  I don't get it.

How horrible that the rest of us (for those guilty) shut up, couldn't believe, didn't want to hear.  It's not enough to claim Jesus, we should live Him.


----------



## Laela (Oct 5, 2010)

Are you serious? What makes you think I'm not aware of what's going on and what am I refusing to acknowledge?  

*Let me ask you this: What has the Holy Spirit said to you concerning Eddie Long?*


Stop putting words in my mouth. All I said is we don't know the facts about THIS CASE;  A man is accused and whether it is falsely, remains to be seen. (Natural laws apply here)  He still has to go through the legal process, thus my bolded statement. 

On the spiritual side, whether he steps down is between Him and God. I've already settled that in my spirit. Because I'm not nailing Eddie to the cross like some of you are, doesn't mean I believe he is above reproach, it doesn't mean I'm idolizing him or putting natural laws above God's Laws. Please, stop that.

Here's an article, I'd read that I agree with:
_____________________________________________________________________

Fourth Man Accuses Bishop Eddie Long
Posted on September 24, 2010 by Chrystal Whitt

I just heard on the news that a fourth man has come forward to accuse Bishop Eddie Long of sexual coercion.  It’s important to note that Long maintains his innocence, and until we hear otherwise, we need to tread with care as we follow this story.  With that said, I find it necessary to convey something that has been eating at me for a while, and that is the fact that false doctrine isn’t enough to wake people up, but a homosexual scandal is.

If it were a perfectly Biblical world, we wouldn’t have the Benny Hinns, Paula Whites, Todd Bentleys, Eddie Longs, or Mike Bickles to contend with.  If it were a perfect world, the church would smell a rat, or in this case, a wolf, and they would turn away immediately; a scandal wouldn’t be necessary to jar people loose from the pews.  I find it maddening that if people turn away from a false teacher when he’s caught in a scandal, they aren’t turning away because of the false doctrine, they’re turning away because of bad behavior on the part of the leader.  Sickening, isn’t it?  You want to know what is even more frustrating than that?  Some won’t leave, regardless.

As I said above, Eddie Long declares his innocence, and it must be stated that this man has had nothing proven against him as of this point.  Not publicly anyway.  But, that doesn’t excuse his congregation, some 25,000 strong, and his followers, which could number into the hundreds of thousands, or even millions globally, who promote, enable, and support him in his false doctrine.  Were they Biblically discerning, they wouldn’t have just turned away long ago, they never would have followed him to begin with.

I point this finger at myself as well because I remember the days when I, myself, was in bondage to false doctrine.  I haven’t forgotten that I used to believe in and support these people.  Perhaps it hurts and stings so deeply because I remember what their lies did to my perception of God and my relationship with Him.  Thankfully, there were people like Sandy Simpson and Mike Oppenheimer who, through their writings, took me by the hand and led me safely out of deception.  I’ll always be grateful for that.

Please keep Bishop Eddie Long in your prayers, that God would grant him repentance.  Please pray for his accusers as well, because whether the allegations are true or false, they will need sorely need it. 

Source: Fourth Man Accuses Bishop Eddie Long | Slaughter of the Sheep





joy2day said:


> Laela, I am trying to back off of this issue because it is so very "emotionally charged" and I am feeling "some kinda way" right now, but I want to pose a question to the bolded in your response below, "Do the 'natural laws' (the laws we abide by in the US, for example), apply to the things of the Spirit (in all instances)? Does the 'world' supercede the Spirit? Is discernment subject to the Spirit of the Living God, or to man's natural laws?"
> 
> My questions here are rhetorical. Food for thought, really.
> 
> It makes me even sadder that the world can see what some of us in the Body refuse to see and acknowledge.


----------



## joy2day (Oct 5, 2010)

Ok, now we have gone in a direction that I did not intend. Did you not first put "words in my mouth?" I let that go. I never accused you of anything. 

My statement about "the world seeing what the Body of Christ won't see," was not directed toward you, it was a general statement. 

I have clearly outlined what I discerned about this situation. What is up with that question?

God Bless you all. I am done.



Laela said:


> *Are you serious? What makes you think I'm not aware of what's going on and what am I refusing to acknowledge?
> 
> Let me ask you this: What has the Holy Spirit said to you concerning Eddie Long?
> 
> ...


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 5, 2010)

Laela said:


> On the spiritual side, whether he steps down is between Him and God. I've already settled that in my spirit.



Laela -

The above statement stood out to me. It's not my intention to offend but I'd like to comment.

When seasoned elders, deacons, and ministers can no longer judge the actions of their pastor, nor have the right to question certain day to day activity, nor be able to pull their pastor to the side on behalf of the congregation to speak the truth in love, bring correction when needed, and unable to make a sound decision to have their pastor step down temporarily or permanently to be restored or to get his affairs in order; then I can't help but say this pastor is above reproach, spiritual laws, and guidance. 

Whenever someone doesn't have accountability pride, arrogance, and idolatry will soon follow and take root. With that said, we *all *need someone to check us from time to time regardless of title and position.


----------



## Laela (Oct 5, 2010)

Well, sorry Joy, the question was in response to a statement I made, so how could it not have been directed at me? I'm not one to _"contend with the priests" _concerning God's Word," so I won't allow anyone to go in that direction with me.

I'll note that article condemns a whole flock, and that part I don't agree with completely, because that author also doesn't know where those individuals are with God either. I won't deny what's in front of me... but running with the crowd is just as bad. The rest of the article is on point: W*e all need to tread carefully concerning this case and not allow our emotions to cause us to rush to judgment so early in the process concerning those allegations.*

That is ALL I'm saying.

If God spoke to you or anyone about this, I'm listening. 




joy2day said:


> Laela, I am trying to back off of this issue because it is so very "emotionally charged" and I am feeling "some kinda way" right now, *but I want to pose a question to the bolded in your response below, "Do the 'natural laws' (the laws we abide by in the US, for example), apply to the things of the Spirit (in all instances)? Does the 'world' supercede the Spirit? Is discernment subject to the Spirit of the Living God, or to man's natural laws?"*
> 
> My questions here are rhetorical. Food for thought, really.
> 
> It makes me even sadder that the world can see what some of us in the Body refuse to see and acknowledge.


----------



## Laela (Oct 5, 2010)

No offense taken, PinkPebbles... 

Good point. I don't know what went down at that church, whether he was counseled, chastised or talked to. Isn't the bolded statement an oxymoron? Can one be 'seasoned' in the faith and not be discerning?  I'm more inclined to believe they are treading carefully, but I could be wrong. 

God sits high and He looks low, Long is not above God, yet we're talking with such anxiety, as if we believe he is. Long cannot escape God's judgment;  God's Love and Mercy is still available to him if he is indeed guilty. For restoration of any kind to take place, there must first be a confession and redemption, so I see the horse behind the cart.

 I believe God is the one qualified to handle this matter, not us (including me). *James 3*

With this, I'll leave this matter alone.. a wonder lasts but 9 days...

God bless you, PinkPebbles & Joy2day...   I'm not angry at all; will just agree we don't disagree on some things.








PinkPebbles said:


> Laela -
> 
> The above statement stood out to me. It's not my intention to offend but I'd like to comment.
> 
> ...


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 5, 2010)

Laela said:


> No offense taken, PinkPebbles...
> 
> Good point. I don't know what went down at that church, whether he was counseled, chastised or talked to. Isn't the bolded statement an oxymoron? *Can one be 'seasoned' in the faith and not be discerning?  I'm more inclined to believe they are treading carefully, but I could be wrong. *
> *God sits high and He looks low, Long is not above God, yet we're talking with such anxiety, as if we believe he is.* Long cannot escape God's judgment;  God's Love and Mercy is still available to him if he is indeed guilty. For restoration of any kind to take place, there must first be a confession and redemption, so I see the horse behind the cart.
> ...



I hear you Laela.

@ the bolded I'm going to call a spade a spade.

What I say next is not based on what I heard but what I know and what I've witnessed as a former member at New Birth.

There are some seasoned elders, deacons, and ministers that eye witnessed some immoral & unethical activity within the church concerning Bishop Long. Instead of addressing and correcting the issue they turned a blind eye. 

Everyone in this thread knows that Bishop Long is not above God. However, I've encountered some and a special emphasis on the word _some_ members / followers do treat Bishop Long as if he is above reproach, spiritual guidance, and the law.

As I stated previously, whenever someone doesn't have accountability pride, arrogance, and idolatry will follow and take root. And sadly this is what's taking place in the church.  

I was very vocal about this Eddie Long situation but still held back a lot. I'm not here to entertain nor cause division; but I will not defend or stand behind something that I know in my heart that's not right.

I have the love of Christ for all of you....God Bless.:Rose:


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 5, 2010)

Laela said:


> A mega church grows because people are coming to Christ; if 10% are living wrong, that doesn't mean the whole church is going to hell on a speedboat. Everything is relative and that 10% could also be in a small congregation of 100! So I really don't get this anti-megachurch talk.
> 
> The most important thing is that we all are right with the Most High and our fragrance are a sweet savor to His nostrils...


 
I personally am not anti-mega church or formal structure/institution at all.  I agree with this point.  And I didn't realize that some of the public is calling for the destruction of this church.  That's not good either.  You're right, the faithful remain and need leadership.  They need just and righteous leadership.  They will definitely carry on.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 5, 2010)

1. The Word of God says a 'bishop is to have a fine report on the outside', and right now he does not. UNTIL and IF if he is cleared of the charges, he is not QUALIFIED to TEACH or to 'continue leading that group of believers.' The Word of God says: "At that MOUTH OF TWO OR THREE WITNESSES LET EVERY MATTER BE ESTABLISHED." THAT MAY TAKE SOME TIME. He is no longer 'SCRIPTURALLY qualified'!

Deuteronomy 19:15 ONE witness is not enough TO CONVICT a man ACCUSED of any crime or offense he MAY have committed. A MATTER MUST BE ESTABLISHED BY THE TESTIMONY OF TWO OR THREE WITNESSES. 

So the accusation or testimony of TWO OR THREE is ENOUGH to convict a man accused of ANY CRIME, OR OFFENSE, HE """MAY""" HAVE COMMITTED.

1. Timothy 5:19 "Against an elder receive not an accusation, BUT BEFORE TWO OR THREE WITNESSES. 20Them that sin REBUKE BEFORE ALL,, that others also may fear. 21I charge thee before God, and the Lord Jesus Christ, and the elect angels, that thou observe these things without preferring one before another, doing nothing by partiality. 22Lay hands suddenly on no man, NEITHER BE PARTAKERS OF OTHER MEN'S SINS: keep thyself pure."

'Innocent until proven guilty' does not provide for an elder to remain in a position of spiritual authority, when he no longer has a good report on the inside or the outside...and when there is reproach attached to his name and to his office.
No one wants to be declared a 'sharer in evil works." The Word does NOT say that HE HAS TO BE PROVEN GUILTY in a Court of Law, first. 

NOTICE THAT NO ONE responded to THE WORD AND WHAT IT SAYS. Just glossed it over.
People are taking sides, and the Word of God has already settled it. Can't we handle that?

And NO! it is not UP TO BISHOP LONG!  It is up to the body of Christ to demand that he step down based on the Word of God. Who is the head of the Body of Christ? Christ or Bishop Long? Where is the FEAR OF THE MOST HIGH GOD, AMONG HIS PEOPLE?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Oct 9, 2010)

I get the very eerie feeling that this will all end very, very badly.  

Not just with a pronouncement of innocence or guilt, but a taking of one's life due to embarrassment, shame, and remorse.  

Lord, have mercy, I pray!


----------



## Spring (Oct 9, 2010)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I get the very eerie feeling that this will all end very, very badly.
> 
> Not just with a pronouncement of innocence or guilt, but a taking of one's life due to embarrassment, shame, and remorse.
> 
> Lord, have mercy, I pray!



God have mercy on everyone involved ....

for some reason, I was very concerned about the pressure on the young men,... but Long... I can't picture him doing anything like that.... he seemed humble that first Sunday, after that he went right back to his usual self


----------

